# Speed camera warning - legal in Spain/Portugal?



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

We are soon having an unexpected few days in Spain and Portugal. Our satnav has speed camera warnings on it and we wonder if these are legal in those countries or if we should switch off this function. We are hearing and reading so many stories of drivers being stopped in Spain, please advise us if there is anything else we should take care about.
thanks
lala


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

You may be going through France to get there ? French dislike speed camera warning devices, they smack you hard,

Loddy


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I believe in France it is OK to have them on SatNavs but NOT if they are a separate unit that detects the radio transmissions of the ones working.

reference;

http://english.controleradar.org/speed-camera-detector.php

Not sure about Spain and Portugal though, one reminder is that for Spain you *must have 2 warning triangles *and should have the red striped board if you have bikes on the back with the stripes pointing to the offside for Spain (the left) with the slope going DOWN towards the left I believe! (If I have remembered that wrong I am sure someone will rapidly correct it!)

Dave


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

We go to France a lot and as the camera warning is in the satnav we just leave it on. We could as easily take it off as we are careful not to speed, we know too many people whio have been fined.
Perhaps in Spain we should turn it off to be on the safe side. We really don't want any hassle. 
Thanks for the reminder about the two warning triangles, we shall make sure they are in the camper!
We are trying the new ferry from St Nazaire to Gijon, we were going to just stay in France but as we are fairly close to St Nazaire it seems a good idea to give it a go at the introductory price and have a few days in Spain / Portugal.
Would be grateful for any more tips and advice,
lala


----------



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

I am almost certain that in Spain it is OK to have them on SatNavs but not the free-standing ones.


----------

